# 4ctF Telepathic Scan



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Hiya.  I'm creating a primarily telepathic/telekinetic character and I'm a little confused with the Telepathic Scan hero feat...pg 89

Line of Thought?  This lets you send thoughts...so you don't need Telepathic Communication if you take this?

Then at Medium Range you can move objects?!  Isn't that telekinesis?

That would be the confusion part for me.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2003)

Those are what we professionals like to call screw-ups.  We copy-pasted the range increments for Telekinesis into some of the other tele-powers, and didn't note the problems.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Those are what we professionals like to call screw-ups.  We copy-pasted the range increments for Telekinesis into some of the other tele-powers, and didn't note the problems. *




LOL...well um...they're not screw ups or bugs...they're what us professionals in the cs/engineering biz call "features". 

Anyway, so what is it supposed to be?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2003)

The changes are really minor.  I attached the correction in rtf format.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay thanks!  I have a couple of questions about the rtf.

Is the telepathic communication one way only?  So I can send the thought, but I won't know if they received it or not?  Or do you need Telepathic Scan in order to know if they received the information?

What about powers for empathy?  As in knowing what the target is really feeling, etc?  Is that telepathic scan?

I've thought more about Lana and I posted this in Krizzel's thread about using her bioelectric energy to interface with computers.  If you could look over that and give me some ideas of how to combine the hero feats to do that I would be grateful!


----------



## Verequus (Feb 1, 2003)

I looked in the RTF and I found some errors:

Telepathic Charm: I'm a little confused because you can with two hero levels control all type of creatures but with the spell lists of EoM you need 6 mage levels. There seems something to be underpowered.

Telepathic Communication: Where is the restriction?

Telepathic Scan: The restriction brings only to points back but the power is listed with 11 (6).

Teleportation: There is no restriction and the enhancements seem to have also restrictions.


----------

